# Draw Something: isn't it the best app ever?



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

It's given me so many laughs in the past few days at a much needed time. Who else is a fan?
(I've put this in general cos no one looks in games or phones and it's a bit geeky in there).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2012)

Greenday 

I love it so so so much! Chaotically addicted


----------



## madzone (Apr 3, 2012)

You know I can't do it because I haven't got signal so just make me feel LEFT OUT why don't you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2012)

madzone said:


> You know I can't do it because I haven't got signal so just make me feel LEFT OUT why don't you?



Go down the hill and add me!!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

If you google it, you can find loads of lists of the best/funniest examples, which might make you feel either less left or more left out, Madz


----------



## madzone (Apr 3, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Go down the hill and add me!!!!


 Up the hill and no.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 3, 2012)

I have no idea what any of you are on about.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2012)

Bahnhoff did 'elbow' with a Spanish flag and some archery equipment earlier. I'm still lolling :lol:


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 3, 2012)

Right. Is this MS Paint for phones or something more novel?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Right. Is this MS Paint for phones or something more novel?


Pictionary/iSketch for phones, yep!


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 3, 2012)

I've only had an iPhone for two days and I'm addicted


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Right. Is this MS Paint for phones or something more novel?


Pretty much, yeah. It just happens to be the latest fad game that everyone will play for a week then forget about.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Pretty much, yeah. It just happens to be the latest fad game that everyone will play for a week then forget about.



Grump!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been trying to get crudely drawn cocks into as many pics as possible


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 3, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Grump!


I'm right though


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 3, 2012)

I've just DLed it on the basis of this thread. The £0.69 version, because I didn't realise there was a free one.

It's insisting on a fucking facebook login or my fucking email address, for which it can go fucking spin. I'm thoroughly not up for spamming either my fb or my email list with crudely drawn cocks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

You don't spam anyone unless you choose to invite them


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You don't spam anyone unless you choose to invite them


Yeah. Not going to spam anyone by inviting them, so the fb / email invite is pointless


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I've just DLed it on the basis of this thread. The £0.69 version, because I didn't realise there was a free one.
> 
> It's insisting on a fucking facebook login or my fucking email address, for which it can go fucking spin. I'm thoroughly not up for spamming either my fb or my email list with crudely drawn cocks.



It's not being annoying in that regard. No shit on my timeline etc - it just lists all your friends who also have it so you. An create games with them


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 3, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> It's not being annoying in that regard. No shit on my timeline etc - it just lists all your friends who also have it so you. An create games with them


Yeah. I think I'm too residually grumpy to go down this route


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Yeah. Not going to spam anyone by inviting them, so the fb / email invite is pointless


Why not? Don't you like playing fun games with friends? Are they all poopers like you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Yeah. Not going to spam anyone by inviting them, so the fb / email invite is pointless


Play with me and him then! 

This is not intrusive at all. But you are an addictive personality so maybe not...


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why not? Don't you like playing fun games with friends? Are they all poopers like you?


 
Yeah, basically. I'm not sure there's many on my friends list who I'd send a picture of a floppy cock.

And I couldn't resist a picture of a floppy cock for too many pictures in a row


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Apr 3, 2012)

Yup - i'm on as UrsaMal if anyone fancies a game. 

I did a cracking one for 'Owl' which would only make sense if you've seen a particular episode of Phone Shop.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Yeah, basically. I'm not sure there's many on my friends list who I'd send a picture of a floppy cock.
> 
> And I couldn't resist a picture of a floppy cock for too many pictures in a row


I have not drawn one cock yet! A friend did one for HELMET but I didn't get it


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

I just did an ace BLANKET for Stella, but she got it before I finished it. It was a baby being held over a balcony


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I just did an ace BLANKET for Stella, but she got it before I finished it. It was a baby being held over a balcony


 Can't. Stop. Lolling. All snorty


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

some of them are amazing:
http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/323516/20120403/draw-something-20-incredible-sketches-slideshow.htm


----------



## silverfish (Apr 3, 2012)

I find it quite annoying when everyone is fucking peering into their Iphones rather than interacting normally down the pub.

Go fucking home and do it from your bed with a glass of wine, saves us nongimps the pain of your sticking your tongues out will trying to craft a witty mastrpiece with your stumpy fat fingers


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

silverfish said:


> I find it quite annoying when everyone is fucking peering into their Iphones rather than interacting normally down the pub.
> 
> Go fucking home and do it from your bed with a glass of wine, saves us nongimps the pain of your sticking your tongues out will trying to craft a witty mastrpiece with your stumpy fat fingers


yes, best done at home. or in the bog at work


----------



## boing! (Apr 3, 2012)

It is very addictive. I wonder if it's eating up my data allowance though, all those little animations of drawings...? Has anyone noticed this to be the case?


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's given me so many laughs in the past few days at a much needed time. Who else is a fan?
> (I've put this in general cos no one looks in games or phones and it's a bit geeky in there).


Actually, around two thousand unique users look at it every month. That's quite a lot.

I'll move this thread there and keep a redirect so it will continue to appear in the general forum.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Actually, around two thousand unique users look at it every month. That's quite a lot.
> 
> I'll move this thread there and keep a redirect so it will continue to appear in the general forum.


mebbe, but i know that some people who would enjoy the conversation wouldn't look there. that's all.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> mebbe, but i know that some people who would enjoy the conversation wouldn't look there. that's all.


It's in both forums now. Job done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

cool


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 3, 2012)

silverfish said:


> I find it quite annoying when everyone is fucking peering into their Iphones rather than interacting normally down the pub.
> 
> Go fucking home and do it from your bed with a glass of wine, saves us nongimps the pain of your sticking your tongues out will trying to craft a witty mastrpiece with your stumpy fat fingers


 
Stella was doing exactly this in the park the other day with her stumpy fat fingers.  It was very rude of her.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Stella was doing exactly this in the park the other day with her stumpy fat fingers. It was very rude of her.


me too! i told a couple of mates about it and before long three of us were playing each other whilst ignoring each other


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> me too! i told a couple of mates about it and before long three of us were playing each other whilst ignoring each other


We were, apparently, sitting 12 metres away from each other in the park 

Just did 'easter' but fucked it up soz.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 4, 2012)

My housemate seems to have done nothing but play this for about the last month.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 4, 2012)

So it's basically 'Catchphrase' but with added data usage?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> My housemate seems to have done nothing but play this for about the last month.


 
GET IT!


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 4, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> GET IT!


 
No.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> So it's basically 'Catchphrase' but with added data usage?


Seems so  http://blogs.amdocs.com/voices/2012/04/03/goodbye-angry-birds-hello-bill-shoc/


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> No.


 
Bah!


----------



## boing! (Apr 4, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Seems so  http://blogs.amdocs.com/voices/2012/04/03/goodbye-angry-birds-hello-bill-shoc/


 
Looks like my suspicians were correct. I think I'll try and avoid playing this unless using wifi.

I've just installed 3g watchdog app to check my data use, but seeing as I can't actually remember what my contract limit is, it's a bit useles..


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2012)

Shit, i dread my next bill, though I was pretty sure I didn't get charged extra, but just had a limit (t-mobile)


----------



## Boppity (Apr 4, 2012)

I loves it!


----------



## Boppity (Apr 4, 2012)

Although scanning this thread, it appears I'm luck to have an unlimited internet plan. :-/


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2012)

When was the last time any of you played actual pictionary?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 4, 2012)

I played Creationary recently (the lego version. it's great)


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 4, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> When was the last time any of you played actual pictionary?


Once at a family gathering age 11?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I played Creationary recently (the lego version. it's great)


 
Me too.  I bought it on your recommendation


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 4, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> When was the last time any of you played actual pictionary?


I prefer Drawing Clubs*. Also involves, drunken running around and evil list making.

Anyways! I'm on draw something - I've not hooked it up to facebook tho so yeah 




*probably really called something entirely different


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> When was the last time any of you played actual pictionary?


I've never played it!


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I've never played it!


What!?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 4, 2012)

I <3 iSketch too!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> What!?!


Never had it. Our family weren't very draw-y. Articulate was our jam. Like Pictionary but you had to describe it, not draw it. Hence my overuse of words on this game.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 5, 2012)

What a dull game. I seem to wait for ever for someone to draw something completely illegible, then wait for ages for my turn to draw, then wait for ages for the other person to guess, only to find they've dropped out. Or, as happened yesterday, wait ages for my opponent to draw something only to find that he has drawn the words 'this game is fucking shit'.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have to keep telling off my sister for writing clues instead of drawing.


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm playing charades into my phone but nobody seems bothered.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so glad I don't have a phone, or apps and stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2012)

Me76 said:


> I have to keep telling off my sister for writing clues instead of drawing.


nothing wrong with doing that


----------



## sim667 (Apr 5, 2012)

You can get much more arty on the ipadwith it


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2012)

souljacker said:


> What a dull game. I seem to wait for ever for someone to draw something completely illegible, then wait for ages for my turn to draw, then wait for ages for the other person to guess, only to find they've dropped out. Or, as happened yesterday, wait ages for my opponent to draw something only to find that he has drawn the words 'this game is fucking shit'.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 5, 2012)

I am keeping people waiting as it uses battery and my iPhone charger isn't charging properly off the laptop


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't facebookify mine. I signed into facebook on my phone and draw something whined at me. 

So like, if anyone wants to play I'm (weirdly) wtfftw


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 6, 2012)

Fucking addicted grrrrrr


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 6, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I can't facebookify mine. I signed into facebook on my phone and draw something whined at me.
> 
> So like, if anyone wants to play I'm (weirdly) wtfftw



It gave me TERRIBLE words and I have no bombs!! Sorry!


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 6, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> It gave me TERRIBLE words and I have no bombs!! Sorry!


I'm liking the precedent you're setting here.   (will turn it on later/soon...)


----------



## sim667 (Apr 6, 2012)

im sim667 i anyone wants to play.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2012)

Gave it a go. Too slow. Too many dull animations.


----------



## madamv (Apr 12, 2012)

I love it and its ace on my new phone....    It started off with basic drawing but now we are getting more arty.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Me76 (Apr 13, 2012)

It is the only thing that has made me want an Ipad so far.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 13, 2012)

After my previous comment, saying it was shit, I actually got into it for a bit and played some good games. But it got boring so last night I drew a cock and balls for all my words and uninstalled the app. Which was really good fun.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2012)

i'm  enjoying this.

needs a zoom function however


----------



## Me76 (Jul 27, 2012)

After at one point having games going with 15 people, I am now down to a hardcore 2. About to hit 200 with one.


----------



## thriller (Jul 31, 2012)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5vbWdwb3AuZHN0ZnJlZSJd

looks shit app to me.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm so glad I don't have a phone, or apps and stuff.


Jolly good.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd be doing better at Words Free if they let me use brand names.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 6, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


>


Hang on - Natalie Portman [the Natalie Portman character] is Luke Skywalker's mother?

Good grief.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2012)

How did you not know that? That's almost like not knowing that Mary was Jesus' ma.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How did you not know that? That's almost like not knowing that Mary was Jesus' ma.


My last (and most comprehensive) engagements with Star Wars were:

i) inadvertently stealing a 4' high JarJar Binks foam mask having shat in my sarong whilst working in Eden / Ibiza;
ii) seeing the first 15 minutes of the first 'new' one, after someone had suggested it'd be 'great' on acid, only to promptly realise that _doing something else somewhere else _was a far better use of said acid;
iii) that hour-long dry / sarcastic criticism of the new ones by that bloke on Youtube (might even've been a criticism of just the first 'new' one).

I've seen the Natalie Portman character a few times, but didn't realise she got round to noshing Darth Vader.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2013)

Anybody still play this, I could do with some fresh people to draw something with?


----------



## Me76 (Feb 1, 2013)

I need to make room on my phone and almost deleted it yesterday but couldn't quite bring myself to, despite not playing it for about 5 months.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2013)

Do a search for Noley7


----------



## Me76 (Feb 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Do a search for Noley7


I have and I am playing but I am also drunk and rubbish.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2013)

I gave you my wife's accont istead of mine 

Don't worry, I'll still check out your drawing.

But can you do a search for kabbes7 instead please?

Ta!


----------



## Me76 (Feb 2, 2013)

Doh!!!!

Can't find that user


----------



## Me76 (Feb 2, 2013)

I did it without the 7 and got someone. Is it you?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes!


----------

